# Cleaned my escort gti engine and modded slightly.



## stoneygti (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi this is the engine bay of my mk6 escort gti a before and after pic. I would appreciate any advice on how i can improve for the up and coming show season pls!!!!

Before:










After:










Many thanx in advance arron


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Looks ace mate. I take it the rocker cover is colour matched to the car?


----------



## stoneygti (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes it is mate i do all my own little items of painting and i buy the mixed to order cans as well to ensure accurate colour match!!!


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great mate, im a big blue oval fan myself


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking great! 

I envy lol


----------



## stoneygti (Mar 24, 2009)

didnt take to long either only bout 6hrs i think in total over a period of a couple of days!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks very nice that, mate - well done :thumb: :thumb: Massive improvement on how it was before.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done great improvement :thumb::thumb:

Dave


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

looks smashing, especially the strut brace!
all i could really recommend is cleaning your air filter out? what colour was is it originally?


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Looks really great, i think you've done an excellent job*


----------



## stoneygti (Mar 24, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> looks smashing, especially the strut brace!
> all i could really recommend is cleaning your air filter out? what colour was is it originally?


ermits a KnN so i assume redish as it was on the car when i got it !!! wats the best thing to cleani it with!!?????

many thanx:thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks familiar. Bit better than last time I saw it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

K&N Filter Cleaner - ebay

edit: Silver Air Filter - ebay

Theres a silver filter for an extra bit of bling :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

That engine bay looks awesome!!!!
Not sure how much extra bling you would like, but try here for muchos blingness! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

http://www.autospecialists.co.uk/Escort-Mk5--Mk6-RS2000-GTi--XR3i-16v-Category-5.html


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks class!

What do you think of the GTi? I had a 1.6 Mexico (same as Si basically) and have often thought about getting a GTi.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looks good mate!


----------

